# Did You Get Your Penny Candy?  :)



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2020)

I recall back when I was a very little girl going to the corner store with ten cents and thinking I was rich...

I got one or two of each candies...bulls eyes, lemon drops, red hots, smarties, black jacks and the like..

What a great time it was!

Do you remember the same or different?


----------



## Lee (Mar 14, 2020)

oh yes, those were the days, remember those red wax lips 

and you could return a pop bottle for 2 cents


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2020)

yes, blackjacks, 4 for a halfpenny... same with fruit salads... or wax lips, or halfpenny for a liquorice pipe with sprinkles...







or  3 pennies (3d)  for a lucky bag... or a penny for a sherbet dib dab...






 the lucky bag had various sweets inside  and a couple of little toys, like a tiny pack of cards etc.. I think in some places they were called Jamboree bags

Sometimes we;d manage to get a penny worth of dolly mixtures, or jelly beans... and the shopkeeper would put them in a little twist of paper..


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> yes, blackjacks, 4 for a halfpenny... same with fruit salads... or wax lips, or halfpenny for a liquorice pipe with sprinkles...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooh, that must have been quite exquisive!


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 14, 2020)

I remember candy bars at five cents, and about twice the size of what you get, now, for close to a dollar. I think they had better ingredients then, as well, not as much chemical additive garbage.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 14, 2020)

Lee said:


> remember those red wax lips


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 14, 2020)

Lee said:


> remember those red wax lips


Sure do, but I could never afford them
My dime went for a tube of 100 BBs


----------



## Fyrefox (Mar 14, 2020)

I can remember vacationing with my parents, and going into stores in places like Provincetown where for little over a dollar your kid-bucks could net you a major candy score!  Remember these little wax bottles filled with sweet liquid?  You'd bite off the top to access the fluid, then try to spit out the wax...


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2020)

Fyrefox said:


> I can remember vacationing with my parents, and going into stores in places like Provincetown where for little over a dollar your kid-bucks could net you a major candy score!  Remember these little wax bottles filled with sweet liquid?  You'd bite off the top to access the fluid, then try to spit out the wax...
> View attachment 95407


 Oh goodness I'd forgotten all about those.. we never knew what we were drinking out of those tiny bottles, and I still don't know to this day..


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 14, 2020)

We had two shops in town that sold penny candy.

The largest was an old general merchandise store where some of the stock was so old it was literally rotting on the shelves.  The large circular candy counter was always busy after school.  It amazes me to think that they could afford to have two women behind the counter handling those little purchases and still make money.

The second location was an old harness makers shop that had been reduced to repairing shoes, making belts, etc...  The gruff old man that owned the shop lived upstairs and always sat in the large front window during business hours.  He never had lights on other than the one over his sewing machine when he worked.  He had a small penny candy case stocked with things that he liked so they were always fresh.  I used to go in to get sixlets and chick O sticks that were not available at the other store.  The old man was always a firm believer in children waiting to be recognized before they spoke and he always did his best to startle or scare them by rapping his old cane on the oak countertop.  You could tell by the twinkle in his eye that he admired the kids that stood their ground.


----------



## Wren (Mar 14, 2020)

I remember buying sweet cigarettes, you couldn't buy them now and if you could, they certainly would not be called 'Fags', (a slang word for cigarettes) ...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 14, 2020)

Wren said:


> I remember buying sweet cigarettes, you couldn't buy them now and if you could, they certainly would not be called 'Fags', (a slang word for cigarettes) ...
> 
> View attachment 95413


We had similar chalky brittle candy cigarettes but my personal favorite was Fanny Farmer's solid chocolate cigarettes wrapped in paper to look like a real cigarette that turned up in our Christmas stockings, Easter baskets, etc...



I wonder what innocent little things history will hold over our heads in fifty years.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> We had similar chalky brittle candy cigarettes but my personal favorite was Fanny Farmer's solid chocolate cigarettes wrapped in paper to look like a real cigarette that turned up in our Christmas stockings, Easter baskets, etc...
> 
> View attachment 95414
> 
> I wonder what innocent little things history will hold over our heads in fifty years.


 I loved those chocolate ones too...only ever got the chance of having a taste occasionally, but I loved that little chalky chocolate flavour...


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 14, 2020)

Fyrefox said:


> I can remember vacationing with my parents, and going into stores in places like Provincetown where for little over a dollar your kid-bucks could net you a major candy score!  Remember these little wax bottles filled with sweet liquid?  You'd bite off the top to access the fluid, then try to spit out the wax...
> View attachment 95407


I remember one of those little abominations as the worst gustatory experience I ever had: I bought one, for three cents, when I was about six. I was excited to try something new. I bit off the top. The wax, grossed me out. The sickly sweet, colored liquid ran into my mouth. I instantly spat that horrible stuff on the sidewalk. First time, last time!


----------



## terry123 (Mar 14, 2020)

Remember it all!!


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm still hooked on liquorice. We picked up discarded pop bottles and bought jaw-breakers, liquorice that was wound up to look like a record - with a little red candy in the middle, and those fake cigarettes. 

There used to be a big barn-style store here that sold all those old-fashioned candies. Of course, I had to purchase jaw-breakers (with aniseed in the middle). Unfortunately, it burned down some years ago and not rebuilt.


----------



## oldman (Mar 14, 2020)

Mary Janes for me.


----------



## oldman (Mar 14, 2020)

And, Mint Julep.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 14, 2020)

Our little corner store was right on the corner where our school was. Albert`s. So if we had a nickel or a dime,we would stop there on our way to school-we all walked to school back then,of course. All the penny candy was behind Albert`s checkstand and he would,ever so patiently,wait for us to hem and haw and make our selections,which he would drop into a small,brown paperbag for us. Yay,breakfast on our way to school LOL!


----------



## Wren (Mar 14, 2020)

With chocolate novelties like this, it’s no wonder we all took up smoking

See the second box has matches, Pipe, cigars, cigarettes and even an ash tray !


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 14, 2020)

By the way,Albert`s is still there to this day-although it`s called Speedy Spot now and Albert and his wife Elsie are long gone. Not sure when they opened-in the 40s I would imagine. My mom did most all of her grocery shopping there for my entire childhood.


----------



## jujube (Mar 14, 2020)

Bonomos Turkish Taffy. It was the cheapest thing you could get at the movie concession stand stand and kept the local dentists in business.  As for the little 
wax bottles....we loved to chew them for some reason.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 14, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> We had similar chalky brittle candy cigarettes but my personal favorite was Fanny Farmer's solid chocolate cigarettes wrapped in paper to look like a real cigarette that turned up in our Christmas stockings


Yeah, but hard as heck to light


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2020)

Anyone remember honeycomb?


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Anyone remember honeycomb?


Sounds very familiar but my mind fails me on this one...


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Sounds very familiar but my mind fails me on this one...


I just posted a photo of the honeycomb in my thread (above). I liked the way it tasted a bit burnt, and dissolved in your mouth.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I just posted a photo of the honeycomb in my thread (above). I liked the way it tasted a bit burnt, and dissolved in your mouth.


Oh yes, I recall now..loved those!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 14, 2020)

Sponge candy is a very popular treat in Western New York state they often coat it with chocolate.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 14, 2020)

I remember we used to go to the store and buy the candies as well as wax lips and wax mini soda "bottles" with sweet liquid inside, as well as some of these in the second picture. I remember getting the dots on the long sheets of paper. I wasn't crazy about Jaw Busters and Mary Janes.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2020)

And let's not forget these...


----------



## jujube (Mar 14, 2020)

Oh, yeah, putting Blackjack chewing gum on your front teeth and grinning at your mom.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> And let's not forget these...
> 
> View attachment 95464


I LOVED Beemans gum. Wal-Mart used to sell it, but then they stopped. Probably because it stains the teeth, and you know how everyone wants super white teeth these days.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 14, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Anyone remember honeycomb?
> 
> View attachment 95453


I made that with my grandson once!. We dipped chunks of it halfway into melted chocolate. It's soooo good!

https://cookiesandcups.com/sponge-candy/


----------



## Liberty (Mar 14, 2020)

This is an old Texas treat that is still very much is demand.  Wondered if anyone else had ever tried it:


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2020)

Liberty said:


> This is an old Texas treat that is still very much is demand.  Wondered if anyone else had ever tried it:
> View attachment 95466View attachment 95467


I love both PB and Coconut, but have never seen that here in Canada.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2020)

Liberty said:


> This is an old Texas treat that is still very much is demand.  Wondered if anyone else had ever tried it:
> View attachment 95466View attachment 95467


yes, that was one of my favorites!


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2020)

Loved humbugs, and disappointed they aren't sold in shops here anymore. Can't have any of it anymore anyway


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 14, 2020)

Liberty said:


> This is an old Texas treat that is still very much is demand.  Wondered if anyone else had ever tried it:
> View attachment 95466View attachment 95467


The $tore has small bags of bite-size pieces but the regular and the SF varieties sell out as soon as they arrive.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 14, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


>


Why did we not die two days after chewing on those things? There were also false teeth and black moustaches. Eating a sugar coated candle would have been the same thing. With all the sugar we consumed if we had todays hi-tech games we would take them outside and throw them at each other


----------



## Liberty (Mar 15, 2020)

What about Bun Bars and Zagnuts...anyone else like these bars - they were favs of mine as a kid:


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 15, 2020)

*Did You Get Your Penny Candy?*

Not really
I had to ride my bike 10 miles to town, so once I got there, I got my tube of BBs at Western Auto and went back home
Didn't really know about penny candy until I visited a town friend
He took me to the little corner store and loaded up
I sampled the drink in a wax tube (whatever they were called)
Curiously interesting, but not worth the penny to me

My big sis and her friends seemed to have a set of lips and mustaches from time to time, but I didn't know they were penny candy


----------



## JaniceM (Mar 15, 2020)

I never saw a candy store back then.  Candies some refer to as penny candies were sold in gas stations, 5-&-10's, and small family-owned stores that were somewhat similar to convenience stores but not as modern, and they cost a nickel each.  
Whenever my Aunt came to visit she took me to one of those family stores and let me choose some candies.  My favorites were Kits and BBBats-  taffy.  I also liked vanilla and maple Buns. 

I can also relate to what one person above said about the higher cost of regular candy bars while also smaller in size.  Around here, candy bars usually sell for $1.49- $1.69 plus tax, but sometimes can be found in grocery stores for 99 cents.  And they're definitely smaller than they were not too many years ago!!!


----------



## JaniceM (Mar 15, 2020)

A funny childhood experience:  I also liked those candy cigarettes;  one morning I was rushing to get ready for school, quickly put a pack of what I thought was candy into my lunch box, and at lunchtime realized I'd accidentally grabbed a pack of my mother's Lucky Strikes instead.  
As soon as I got home I returned them to her with an explanation;  she gasped "You could've got expelled!"  The schools didn't take it well when students were caught with cigarettes-  and I was only in the 4th grade!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Mar 15, 2020)

I'd go to this mom & pop store, "Ponto's". I had a dime to spend. At that time, early 50s, you could get 3-4  pieces  of candy for a penny. I'd poin and the poor guy would put the candy in a bag. BUT then I liked some more "expensive" candy more ( only two for one scent) and changed my mind.  The owner worked  hard to get my 10 cents. I'd probably still be at that candy counter, if I didn't have to be home for supper.  I wasn't going to waste 10 whole cents, and not get the most candy for the penny. Jeesh!!!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 1, 2020)

I remember Red Hots being a part of my penny candy selection as a kid!

Soft chewy candies that packed a little heat. So good!


----------



## Keesha (May 1, 2020)

Yes. When we were kids and went camping for 3 to 4 weeks in the summer , we got  25 cents a day allowance and there was a store down the beach that sold penny candy. Most were usually 3 for a penny. They had little brown bags to put them in. That was something we all looked forward to.


----------

